
Fashion Center Elevator Puts Ban on Shirtsleeves (1935) - richardfontana
https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1955&dat=19350808&id=Ts9WAAAAIBAJ&sjid=LkINAAAAIBAJ&pg=3225,1462495&hl=en
======
CarolineW
He was subsequently acquitted:

[https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1946&dat=19350812&id=...](https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1946&dat=19350812&id=Pr4tAAAAIBAJ&sjid=yJgFAAAAIBAJ&pg=3399,1146297&hl=en)

Having said that, I'm not really sure this is appropriate to HN.

